# 'The war is over, we're free'



## Disir (Sep 15, 2019)

A rape victim who developed 2,500 personalities after being repeatedly sexually abused by her father as a child told her alter egos to 'stand down' when justice was finally served. 

Jeni Haynes, now 49, created multiple personalities as a coping mechanism after her father started abusing her when she was four years old.

For the next seven years, she would be subjected to the most unspeakable abuse - which she said she only survived because of her other personalities. 

After a years long battle for justice, her father, 74-year-old Richard Haynes, was sentenced to 45 years jail with a non-parole period of 33 years earlier this month and will die behind bars. 
Moment Jeni Haynes tells 2,500 personalities to 'stand down' as rapist father is brought to justice | Daily Mail Online

https://7news.com.au/news/court-jus...-of-daughter-with-2500-personalities-c-438569

33 years is not near long enough.


----------

